# Bass Guitar for Dummies



## Lunasong

http://www.amazon.com/Bass-Guitar-Dummies-Patrick-Pfeiffer/dp/0764524879
I have a copy including CD of the above book by Patrick Pfeiffer (1st ed paperback) in like-new condition that I'll be happy to ship free to the first USA forum member who responds via PM with their shipping address. Please send questions via PM. No need to respond to this thread.


----------



## kv466

Sorry I'm responding to the thread but I don't know what I would pm about...are you learning electric bass? If so, you're taking up one of my favorite instruments to play; sorry, 'Dante, you know I love it and I know you hate it. That would be pretty awesome. Good luck and happy playing if you are.


----------



## Lunasong

PM me please if you want this free book. I have 2 copies and don't want to sell on Amazon as it's the old edition. Would rather find it a good home. I recommend this book: five *****.
I played bass in a band for several years and loved it. That band broke up as bands do, and I was able to pick up gigs here and there, but that's now dried up and I haven't actively pursued playing. I have a very nice Tobias 5-string and another copy of the book for when I feel like playing again.


----------



## kv466

Oh, ok...well, sorry...no bass dummie here...Tobias 5, eh? Nice. I've got an ESP 5 with EMGhz's and a couple of sixes; Ibanez BTB with Bartollinis. Also, I've got a 4 string but rarely play it. Nice of you to pass on the book.


----------

